
Hundreds of Windows 3.1 Programs Join the Internet Archive - josephscott
http://blog.archive.org/2016/02/11/internet-archive-does-windows-hundreds-of-windows-3-1-programs-join-the-collection/?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed
======
taspeotis
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11078415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11078415)

------
frik
The beginning of the Multimedia era that shipped on CD-ROM.

There were a lot of great software, like Sierra Print Artist (incl huge
clipart collection), Microsoft Home product line (incl Fine Artist, Creative
Writer, Encarta, etc
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Home](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Home)
) and many Shareware CDs with thousends of programs.

Those were very different days, compared to the beginning internet (Mosaic)
age 2-3 years later.

------
michaelbuddy
link directly to the games -
[https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_win3_games](https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_win3_games)

------
iofj
World Empire II ! Playable in your browser !

I'll be back in 12h or so.

